# Detroit 5 LNB dish installation photos



## lghoffman (Apr 2, 2003)

This morning my MPEG4 upgrade was completed. Everything is now working well. 
There were some issues...
First, the installer knew how to install the dish and did a fine job, he had no clue about the new channels or the new satellites. Thank goodness for DBSTalk so at least we can be informed. 
Second, the audio sync problem occurred as discussed in other threads. This was resolved by a long software update process that the H20 did on its own, once it realized that there was a software update. 
Third, the first installer (long story) stated that they would rather put these dishes on ground mounts, the second installer did not agree and put the dish on my roof next to where the old dish was located. Thus eliminating the hassle and cost of a completely new dish installation and cabling job. 
Overall I give D* a B+

I have included 8 pictures of the dish. Please notice the monopole that is required due to the size and weight of the new dish. 

I hope this is helpful.


----------



## steak-too (Nov 2, 2005)

lghoffman said:


> This morning my MPEG4 upgrade was completed. Everything is now working well.
> There were some issues...
> First, the installer knew how to install the dish and did a fine job, he had no clue about the new channels or the new satellites. Thank goodness for DBSTalk so at least we can be informed.
> Second, the audio sync problem occurred as discussed in other threads. This was resolved by a long software update process that the H20 did on its own, once it realized that there was a software update.
> ...


I was wondering if you might do me a favor? I am in DC and will be in one of the first DMA to get the HD lil and wanted to know if you would not mind putting in my zip code and telling me the direction it tells you to point the dish. My zip is 22152.

I currently can only get 101 channels due to tree interference but it sounds like there might be a slight chance I will be able to receive the 99 and 103 signals.

Thanks
Steak-too


----------



## greywolf (Jul 13, 2005)

The 5LNB dish is also aimed at 101. The question is whether that "hole in the sky" you are aiming at is wide enough to include 99 and 103. The 3 LNB dish is centered at 110.


----------



## lghoffman (Apr 2, 2003)

steak-too said:


> I was wondering if you might do me a favor? I am in DC and will be in one of the first DMA to get the HD lil and wanted to know if you would not mind putting in my zip code and telling me the direction it tells you to point the dish. My zip is 22152.
> 
> I currently can only get 101 channels due to tree interference but it sounds like there might be a slight chance I will be able to receive the 99 and 103 signals.
> 
> ...


I will later this evening and post the results


----------



## Chevyman (Sep 29, 2005)

Are you getting any of the mpeg4 channels? Or did you just get the new dish installed? I saw pictures at the other site last week and was wondering if others are getting the actual mpeg4 channels being broadcast.


----------



## lghoffman (Apr 2, 2003)

Yes, I am getting the FOX, ABC, NBC & CBS local channels in HD.


----------



## KingLoop (Mar 3, 2005)

The MPEG4 channels are not broadcasting just yet, hopefully next week. They will replace the MPEG2 versions as soon as they are online.


----------



## steak-too (Nov 2, 2005)

greywolf said:


> The 5LNB dish is also aimed at 101. The question is whether that "hole in the sky" you are aiming at is wide enough to include 99 and 103. The 3 LNB dish is centered at 110.


I guess the only other question is elevation settings. If it points at 101 then that should barely clear things.


----------



## chewey (Jul 28, 2004)

Is it just me or is that thing really big and ugly. I can't see a lot of wives being all to please about that monster being mounted to the house.


----------



## Chevyman (Sep 29, 2005)

KingLoop said:


> The MPEG4 channels are not broadcasting just yet, hopefully next week. They will replace the MPEG2 versions as soon as they are online.


How can you say that when satelliteguys and Ken H is reporting that the MPEG4 versions are online?

Did they switch them to MPEG2 temporarly?


----------



## KingLoop (Mar 3, 2005)

AFAIK they aren't up yet, weren't scheduled to be so until a week from today, unless they threw the switch early. I don't think so though. The HD channels will be located on the same channel as the current SD channels.


----------



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

lghoffman said:


> I will later this evening and post the results


no need for a tape measure, but what are the approximate dimensions of the dish? Is it about 24x30?


----------



## mike539 (Aug 3, 2005)

Does anyone have weight and dimensions of new 5LNB Dish??


----------



## WMSDSS (Mar 28, 2003)

I live in one of the first roll out of DMA (washington d.c.) Called DTV today and asked how to get the new set up. They replied by saying a card will come in the mail offering the upgrade to current HD subscribers and I need to respond to start the swap.
Any one know what the new receiver looks like? I'm excited!


----------



## JohnGfun (Jan 16, 2004)

This may sound stupid, but, is it just me, I only see 3 lnbs? Where does 5 lnb come from?


----------



## greywolf520 (Feb 22, 2005)

JohnGfun said:


> This may sound stupid, but, is it just me, I only see 3 lnbs? Where does 5 lnb come from?


The LNB on the left (looking at the dish from behind) brings in the 110 & 119 and the one on the right brings in the 99 & 101. The one in the middle brings in the 101.


----------



## urnote96 (Jun 22, 2004)

It weighs 36lbs....


----------



## lghoffman (Apr 2, 2003)

steak-too said:


> I was wondering if you might do me a favor? I am in DC and will be in one of the first DMA to get the HD lil and wanted to know if you would not mind putting in my zip code and telling me the direction it tells you to point the dish. My zip is 22152.
> 
> I currently can only get 101 channels due to tree interference but it sounds like there might be a slight chance I will be able to receive the 99 and 103 signals.
> 
> ...


Here is what it said when I plugged in you zip
Mast - 90
Tilt - 63
Elevation - 39
Azimuth - 226

Hope you can make it through the trees.


----------



## lghoffman (Apr 2, 2003)

That is about right. It looked big on the ground, once it was up there it looked not much different than the 3 LNB.


----------



## f300v10 (Feb 11, 2005)

greywolf520 said:


> The LNB on the left (looking at the dish from behind) brings in the 110 & 119 and the one on the right brings in the 99 & 101. The one in the middle brings in the 101.


Close, but not quite. Looking from the front of the dish, the LNB on the main arm receives 99, 101 and 103. The center LNB is 110, and the right most is 119. Once D* 10 and 11 are up, and all HD is moved to the KA sats, D* may be able to drop the 110 and 119 LNB's all together for HD users.

I tried to post an image to the LNB layout, but since I am under 5 posts it wont let me.

Go to the solidsignal website and click on the Detroit DirecTV promo on the upper right of the page.


----------



## SnowFade (Jul 5, 2004)

chewey said:


> Is it just me or is that thing really big and ugly. I can't see a lot of wives being all to please about that monster being mounted to the house.


Those were the first two things I thought of when I saw the pictures...glad I'm in no hurry for HD.


----------



## larrystotler (Jun 6, 2004)

Did they install a new multiswitch? Can you post a picture of that? Also, does anyone know what kind of switching they are using with this setup? A 6x8? Thanx


----------



## KingLoop (Mar 3, 2005)

It uses a 6x8 switch, but it is a new switch. The frequency range requirements are differant so it uses something new. really it only needs 4 lines from the dish into it though the other 2 are for additional dishes.


----------



## lghoffman (Apr 2, 2003)

larrystotler said:


> Did they install a new multiswitch? Can you post a picture of that? Also, does anyone know what kind of switching they are using with this setup? A 6x8? Thanx


 They did install a 6x8 and I will try to get a picture posted. In addition, you cannot diplex the new dish for an OTA antenna.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

lghoffman said:


> They did install a 6x8 and I will try to get a picture posted. In addition, you cannot diplex the new dish for an OTA antenna.


If they're going to all the trouble of making the service available, they're going to do their darndest to make sure you subscribe  For my part, I'd never subscribe to local anything as my OTA PQ far surpasses anything that cable or DBS offer.


----------



## greywolf (Jul 13, 2005)

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=44310 is a picture of the new multiswitch.


----------



## nmstough (Sep 27, 2005)

I need something like this just to pick up 101-110-119 where I am in Canada because of rain/snow fade. Do you think there is any way I will ever find someone who can figure out how to install/align this thing?


----------



## steak-too (Nov 2, 2005)

lghoffman said:


> Here is what it said when I plugged in you zip
> Mast - 90
> Tilt - 63
> Elevation - 39
> ...


Thanks!!! This is most helpful.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

http://www.solidsignal.com/prod_display.asp?PROD=AT59&xzoom=zoomA#xview

If you look at the middle of this page, you'll see a link to view 5 videos which talk about the dish and how to install it.


----------



## mark_winn (Nov 3, 2005)

LGHoffman,

I am wondering why the installer did not use the same mount as your previous dish ? It looks like it is the same mount. 

My Dish setup is almost identical to yours and I absolutely do not want two brackets sitting on my roof.


----------



## Stevies3 (Jul 22, 2004)

Are the previous 4x8 cascadable switches compatible with the new dish? Steven


----------



## f300v10 (Feb 11, 2005)

Stevies3 said:


> Are the previous 4x8 cascadable switches compatible with the new dish? Steven


No, the new KA signals are stacked at new frequencies, so a new multiswitch is required if you need one.


----------



## Stevies3 (Jul 22, 2004)

f300v10 said:


> No, the new KA signals are stacked at new frequencies, so a new multiswitch is required if you need one.


Are the new MS cascadable? I need 11 outputs. Steven


----------



## lghoffman (Apr 2, 2003)

mark_winn said:


> LGHoffman,
> 
> I am wondering why the installer did not use the same mount as your previous dish ? It looks like it is the same mount.
> 
> My Dish setup is almost identical to yours and I absolutely do not want two brackets sitting on my roof.


Here is my understanding...the base is bigger and slightly different than the existing 3 LNB dish to accommodate the extra weight. They also were concernd that the base is secured into a stud rather than just the roof itself. They seemed to be extra cautious as to how they instlled these new dishes due to the fact that they don't have a track record with them, like the older dishes.


----------



## larrystotler (Jun 6, 2004)

greywolf said:


> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=44310 is a picture of the new multiswitch.


Unfortunately, this link does me no good because I am not a member of that site...


----------



## Ken H (Nov 24, 2004)

KingLoop said:


> AFAIK they aren't up yet, weren't scheduled to be so until a week from today, unless they threw the switch early. I don't think so though. The HD channels will be located on the same channel as the current SD channels.


They are up, and have been for at least a week.


----------



## Ken H (Nov 24, 2004)

lghoffman said:


> Here is my understanding...the base is bigger and slightly different than the existing 3 LNB dish to accommodate the extra weight. They also were concernd that the base is secured into a stud rather than just the roof itself. They seemed to be extra cautious as to how they instlled these new dishes due to the fact that they don't have a track record with them, like the older dishes.


Correct.


----------



## Ken H (Nov 24, 2004)

KingLoop said:


> AFAIK they aren't up yet, weren't scheduled to be so until a week from today, unless they threw the switch early. I don't think so though. The HD channels will be located on the same channel as the current SD channels.


Here is the guide example for the local ABC station:
Ch 7 DT7 - SD ABC WXYZ Detroit, via DirecTV
Ch 7 WXYZ - HD ABC WXYZ Detroit, via DirecTV (MPEG4)
Ch 7-1 WXYZ-DT - HD ABC WXYZ Detroit, via antenna
Ch 7-2, WXYZ-DT - SD ABC WXYZ Detroit, via antenna (Weather Radar)
Ch 7-3 WXYZ-DT - SD ABC WXYZ Detroit, via antenna (Tower Cam)


----------



## KingLoop (Mar 3, 2005)

Thanks Ken.


----------



## Bill Johnson (Apr 3, 2003)

lghoffman said:


> Here is my understanding...the base is bigger and slightly different than the existing 3 LNB dish to accommodate the extra weight. They also were concernd that the base is secured into a stud rather than just the roof itself. They seemed to be extra cautious as to how they instlled these new dishes due to the fact that they don't have a track record with them, like the older dishes.


Being at the bottom of the DMA list, I may not be too concerned about this for a couple of years at least. But my 3 lnb dish is on a 1.6" O.D. steel pipe stuck in the ground and I wonder if there's an adapter for the larger base?? My pole is in 3 feet of concrete and it certainly can handle weight-wise just about anything.


----------



## NYSat (Nov 18, 2005)

I live in Queens, NY. I had two questions about the new 5 LNB Sat.

1. Is there any idea when NY will be receiving this upgrade? I was told before the end of the year, which is only 6 weeks away.

2. Will having the 5LNB eliminate the need for a OTA?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## greywolf (Jul 13, 2005)

The schedule says December, probably late December. If you use OTA for stations outside the big four networks, don't sell your OTA antenna yet.


----------



## 2devnull (Sep 28, 2005)

NYSat said:


> I live in Queens, NY. I had two questions about the new 5 LNB Sat.
> 
> 1. Is there any idea when NY will be receiving this upgrade? I was told before the end of the year, which is only 6 weeks away.
> 
> ...


OTA would give better quality and reception since it is not a compressed re-broadcast (i.e. loosing quality) and you get more surrounding channels. Also, with OTA you will get all the sub-channels being broadcast whereas D* may not provide those.


----------



## NYSat (Nov 18, 2005)

So just to clarify, The 5LNB dish does not act as a OTA.?.

Also are there any indoor HDTV Antennas?? Looking for a cheap alternative to a rooftop if ther is one.


----------



## Ken H (Nov 24, 2004)

NYSat said:


> So just to clarify, The 5LNB dish does not act as a OTA.?


Correct.



> Also are there any indoor HDTV Antennas?? Looking for a cheap alternative to a rooftop if there is one.


Yes, there are indoor antennas, but outdoor are a much better choice, if possible, and are not that expensive.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

f300v10 said:


> No, the new KA signals are stacked at new frequencies, so a new multiswitch is required if you need one.


Hmm according that screenshot from AVSforum:
- one output from the dish ( two cables for fixed polarity ) is for 99W/101W combo; [no 22 KHz tone switching, then stacked ? how ?]
- second output from dish ( again two cables) is for 103W/110W/119W with 22 KHz tone switching

Look likes as mickeymouse spagetti 

Drops to receiver carry three ranges: 
- 250-750 MHz ( wow, going to overlap UHF ); [came from KA LNBF ?]
- 950-1450 and 
- 1650-2150 MHz ( as Dish used too for DP or DPP )

Phew...
Added repost from AVSForum:

```
Technical information

The KA/Ku satellite dish has 'traditional' 101/110/119 WL LNB's and two additional Ka LNB's for 99.2 WL and 102.8 WL satellite, respectively, hereby called 99 WL and 103 WL LNB for simplicity.

The stacked signal at each output of the dish antenna or the 6x8 multiswitch follows the frequency plan below. The actual signal availability varies depending on user location and DirecTV satellite deployment dates.

Stack Plan
Ka-Lo 99 RHCP 
Ku 101 RHCP
Ka-Hi 99 RHCP
Output IF Frequencies
Ka-Lo 250-750 MHz
Ku 950-1450 MHz
Ka-Hi 1650-2150 MHZ

Stack Plan
Ka-Lo 99 LHCP
Ku 101 LHCP
Ka-Hi 99 LHCP
Output IF Frequencies
Ka-Lo 250-750 MHz
Ku 950-1450 MHz
Ka-Hi 1650-2150 MHZ

Stack Plan
Ka-Lo 103 RHCP
Ku 119 RHCP
Ka-Hi 103 RHCP
Output IF Frequencies
Ka-Lo 250-750 MHz
Ku 950-1450 MHz
Ka-Hi 1650-2150 MHZ

Stack Plan
Ka-Lo 103 LHCP
Ku 110/119 LHCP
Ka-Hi 103 LHCP
Output IF Frequencies
Ka-Lo 250-750 MHz
Ku 950-1450 MHz
Ka-Hi 1650-2150 MHZ
```


----------



## radtek (Jul 23, 2005)

lghoffman said:


> This morning my MPEG4 upgrade was completed. Everything is now working well.
> There were some issues...
> First, the installer knew how to install the dish and did a fine job, he had no clue about the new channels or the new satellites. Thank goodness for DBSTalk so at least we can be informed.
> Second, the audio sync problem occurred as discussed in other threads. This was resolved by a long software update process that the H20 did on its own, once it realized that there was a software update.
> ...


I am in the second wave ..Seattle area. What I have now, but soon to be a thing of the past, is a DirecWay Sat dish mounted on my roof. It sure looks similar to the new dish setup, size-wise. I am thinking it may be possible to use the mounting hardware from the DirectWay dish to set the MPEG4 dish on. Do you recall the diameter of the vertical tube? 
Radtek


----------



## Jamesbobo (Nov 19, 2005)

lghoffman said:


> Yes, I am getting the FOX, ABC, NBC & CBS local channels in HD.


Here in the NYC market I already get all those channels in HD. Unless the new satellite adds WB, UPN and PBS, I'll have no interest in upgrading.


----------



## DTV TiVo Dealer (Sep 27, 2003)

DIRECTV will be adding the 3 local PBS stations by Q1-06 for the NY and LA DMAs.

-Robert


----------



## Jamesbobo (Nov 19, 2005)

DTV TiVo Dealer said:


> DIRECTV will be adding the 3 local PBS stations by Q1-06 for the NY and LA DMAs.
> 
> -Robert


MPEG4 or MPEG2? Any word on UPN and WB? And since I have the HD-TiVo I would have to wait for an HD-DVR replacement, too.


----------



## tfederov (Nov 18, 2005)

Ken H said:


> Here is the guide example for the local ABC station:
> Ch 7 DT7 - SD ABC WXYZ Detroit, via DirecTV
> Ch 7 WXYZ - HD ABC WXYZ Detroit, via DirecTV (MPEG4)
> Ch 7-1 WXYZ-DT - HD ABC WXYZ Detroit, via antenna
> ...


Ken, I'm assuming this is coming from the H20. Any idea what something left behind (in my case two HR10-250s attached to an OTA for local HD) interprets? Hopefully they won't even know about the DIRECTV HD local channels.

P.S. Shoutout to Hockeytown! Pistons and Lions here in Dallas this weekend and I'm stuck at work.


----------



## lghoffman (Apr 2, 2003)

radtek said:


> I am in the second wave ..Seattle area. What I have now, but soon to be a thing of the past, is a DirecWay Sat dish mounted on my roof. It sure looks similar to the new dish setup, size-wise. I am thinking it may be possible to use the mounting hardware from the DirectWay dish to set the MPEG4 dish on. Do you recall the diameter of the vertical tube?
> Radtek


I don't remember the diameter but I will look for the documentation that was left b the installer it might have the dimension


----------



## Runch Machine (Nov 20, 2005)

My 18x20 Dish with 3 LNBs has its base mounted on the side wall of my house into a stud. I do not want to have screws in my roof. Is the outside diameter of the pole that the new dish mounts to the same size as the pole used by the 18x20" Dish? I would prefer to just remove the old dish and mount the new dish onto the same pole? Would this work?


----------



## wildrunner (Nov 20, 2005)

LGHoffman - where did u purchase your 5 lnb dish? I just purchased an H20 from BB and they said I need to get the 5 LNB from D*. Called D* and they said can only buy it from a retailer....... Once I locate a 5 LNB what should I expect to pay? Free since I am upgrading from the 3 LNB?


----------



## greywolf (Jul 13, 2005)

The 5 LNB dish has a larger diameter pipe and a bigger foot. It also is supposed to be further braced with one or two bracing rods called monopoles.


----------



## wildrunner (Nov 20, 2005)

Runch Machine said:


> My 18x20 Dish with 3 LNBs has its base mounted on the side wall of my house into a stud. I do not want to have screws in my roof. Is the outside diameter of the pole that the new dish mounts to the same size as the pole used by the 18x20" Dish? I would prefer to just remove the old dish and mount the new dish onto the same pole? Would this work?


Runch - I am in the same boat! I have the 3 LNB mounted on a side wall on an outside corner of my house....solid a as a rock! I don't want more holes if possible!


----------



## 2devnull (Sep 28, 2005)

wildrunner said:


> LGHoffman - where did u purchase your 5 lnb dish? I just purchased an H20 from BB and they said I need to get the 5 LNB from D*. Called D* and they said can only buy it from a retailer....... Once I locate a 5 LNB what should I expect to pay? Free since I am upgrading from the 3 LNB?


Here the AT9 is $166 shipped to Detroit area. It is a triple LNB though.
http://www.solidsignal.com/prod_display.asp?main_cat=02&CAT=&PROD=AT59


----------



## Claus (Nov 20, 2005)

The AT9 from solidsignal is the 5-LNB dish.
Claus


----------



## NYSat (Nov 18, 2005)

I am sorry if I am sounding too besic with my questions, but everone has to start somewhere.

The new 5LNB dish, is that going to give more features/channels to HD subscribers?

Based on this new 5LNB dish, are all of my receivers (currently 1 HD of 3 total) need to be upgraded to mpeg4 compatible from an mpeg2?


----------



## kevin152 (Nov 21, 2005)

I heard that the HD Tivo may not work with the new 5 LNB dish and there is a new version. The BB guy stated that Direct Tv is exchanging the HD Tivo at no charge. Has anyone else heard or experienced this to be true?

Thanks

Kevin


----------



## 2devnull (Sep 28, 2005)

I would hope that to be true since everyone has paid dearly for their HD Tivo, however, the news ones will not be Tivo :-(


----------



## NYSat (Nov 18, 2005)

So The Non HD receivers will not need to be switched out for MPEG4 receivers? The MPEG4 only equates to HD?


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

For simplicity's sake we can think about old D* SD/HD and new D* HD. There are also Over The Air (OTA) HD, E* HD, and cable HD(s), but we can ignore those for now.

Quick and dirty definitions: 
Old SD/HD = MPEG2 = 1LNB or 3LNB dish
New HD = MPEG4 = new 5LNB dish (looks like BIG 3 LNB, but the big LNB is actually 3LNB in one housing)

Aside from one or two possible channels, D* can't add any new HD channels to MPEG2--they've run out of bandwidth for now. All new HD channels will be added to MPEG4, including locals. As cable networks switch to HD, I'm certain we'll see more and more on the MPEG4 system.

The HR10-250 will continue to work on the MPEG2 channels as long as D* keeps them up but won't get the new MPEG4 channels. And it will continue to work with OTA HD. 

Rumor has it that those of us watching NFL Sunday Ticket in HD (ie Superfan) will be required to go to the MPEG4 system next year. 

HTH,
Tom


----------



## Ken H (Nov 24, 2004)

kevin152 said:


> I heard that the HD Tivo may not work with the new 5 LNB dish


Wrong.


----------



## Ken H (Nov 24, 2004)

NYSat said:


> So The Non HD receivers will not need to be switched out for MPEG4 receivers? The MPEG4 only equates to HD?


Right.


----------



## Ken H (Nov 24, 2004)

NYSat said:


> The new 5LNB dish, is that going to give more features/channels to HD subscribers?
> 
> Based on this new 5LNB dish, are all of my receivers (currently 1 HD of 3 total) need to be upgraded to mpeg4 compatible from an mpeg2?


The new AT-9 dish is for MPEG4 HD channels only. These new HD channels are only local HD channels, but now offered thru the DirecTV system. NYC is one of the early markets that will be available with MPEG4 local HD channels, between now and the end of the year.

If you already get your HD locals with an antenna, the new AT-9 dish and new H20 HD receiver will not get you any new channels at this time, HD or otherwise. This will probably change in the future, but there are no details on what other HD might be available on MPEG4 or when that might happen.

All DirecTV receivers are fully compatible with the new AT-9 dish. Only the new MPEG4 receivers, meaning the H20 at this time, will receive the new MPEG4 HD local channels.


----------



## Mike500 (May 10, 2002)

mark_winn said:


> LGHoffman,
> 
> I am wondering why the installer did not use the same mount as your previous dish ? It looks like it is the same mount.
> 
> My Dish setup is almost identical to yours and I absolutely do not want two brackets sitting on my roof.


Unfortunately, a lot of installers and dbs engineers, who designed the instructions for mounting the foot of the mast, have very little experience with roof construction. *They GLUE the mounting foot to the shingles.* Gluing the mount to the shingles adds no holding power to the mount. The strength lies in the screws into the wood of the rafter and the roof deck. *On that account, almost ALL installers REFUSE to remove the existing mount FOR FEAR OF ROOF LEAKS.*

But, removing the old "GLUED ON MOUNT" WITHOUT DAMAGE CAN BE DONE.

If you are removing a previously "glued" mounting foot, the way to do this with the least damage is with a thin stainless steel wire, such as aircraft safety wire or a piece of piano wire wrapped between two sticks like a garotte. Saw away the silicone with the wire, and the mounting foot comes off pretty clean. I're even used this method to take off mirror tiles stuck to dry wall, without damaging the surface.


----------



## Mike500 (May 10, 2002)

greywolf said:


> The 5 LNB dish has a larger diameter pipe and a bigger foot. It also is supposed to be further braced with one or two bracing rods called monopoles.


The majority of DirecTV dishes, as well as Dish Network dishes were once all made in the USA. They used 1-1/4 and 2 inch nominal pipe sized mounts for the sake of economy, since these tubing sizes are readily made by pipe manufacturers on US pipe manufacturing machinery. The actual diameters are actyally 1.65 and 2.37 inches.

With the advent of the Phase III dish and the SuperDish, there began a transition to foreign manufacturers. 1.65 and 2.37 inch OD tubing are not standard tube sizes that can be made on foreign machinery. 2" tubing used on the current SuperDish and the 5lnb dish is not actually 2 inch tubing. It is 50 mm tubing, which is a minor tad under two inches. It was switched for manufacturing economy purposes.


----------



## Mike500 (May 10, 2002)

lghoffman said:


> I don't remember the diameter but I will look for the documentation that was left b the installer it might have the dimension


The diameter of the DirecWay tube is 2.37 inches. The NEW 5lnb dish post diameter is a near actual 2 inches or 50mm, since it is foreign made.


----------



## Mike500 (May 10, 2002)

mark_winn said:


> LGHoffman,
> 
> I am wondering why the installer did not use the same mount as your previous dish ? It looks like it is the same mount.
> 
> My Dish setup is almost identical to yours and I absolutely do not want two brackets sitting on my roof.


Starting in January 2006, as these dishes become more plentiful, I will start manufacturing small batches of adapter kits that will allow installers to use the current pole with the new dish and the new monopole.

I do not want to reveal the details, but the adapter WILL allow for readjusting the PLUMB of the existing mast or GROUND POLE.

Mine will be made of 4130 chrome moly steel. I know someone will eventually copy my design and make it overseas of cheap inferior steel.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Ken,

I'd like to suggest we remind readers that the AT-9 dish is only required to receive the MPEG4 channels, but it is also compatible with all the MPEG2 and MPEG4 signals, replacing the current 3LNB dish.


Ken H said:


> The new AT-9 dish is for MPEG4 HD channels only.


Also, while D* has only announced HD locals definitively, they have indicated that MPEG4 is the future of most or all of the upcoming HD nationals as well. We just don't know when they will be fired up.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## KenW (Nov 16, 2005)

greywolf said:


> . . . is a picture of the new multiswitch.


From my research, this is an unpowered version. Is there a powered version?


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Welcome KenW,

At this point, I haven't seen anything of a powered multiswitch yet. The installation manual indicates we need coax with solid copper core to handle the current load.

The good news is that there have been a few posters with very long runs that work with the unpowered switch and there have been a few postings of people using 2 of the new multiswitches with power pass splitters to get 16 outputs successfully. 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## lghoffman (Apr 2, 2003)

wildrunner said:


> LGHoffman - where did u purchase your 5 lnb dish? I just purchased an H20 from BB and they said I need to get the 5 LNB from D*. Called D* and they said can only buy it from a retailer....... Once I locate a 5 LNB what should I expect to pay? Free since I am upgrading from the 3 LNB?


I just called D*. They upgraded the dish and my Hughes HD box to the AT9 and the H20 for 0$


----------



## lghoffman (Apr 2, 2003)

If you are not in the Detroit area or the next area(s) that are going to have HD locals from the new sats, I am not sure why you would pay to get an H20 or an 5LNB at this time. Don't get me wrong, I am all about having the latest new toy, and when it costs me $0 then I am first in line. Honestly, the new dish and H20 did not dramatically change my D* experience from my Hughes HD box, my 3lnb dish and my OTA antenna. 

Wait until they offer to upgrade you!


----------



## Claus (Nov 20, 2005)

Mr. Mike 500. In my profession there is software used to design and verify mechanical sturdiness of metal parts such as the mast and foot of the AT9 antenna. I am sure the new mast is not only larger in diameter but also thicker. The new foot is also reported to cover a larger area for greater resistance to torsion effects. I am sure DirecTV has used this software to design the mast and foot at high winds along with recommending a monopole with every install in the manual on line. My question is, why would you make a part to mount this new heavy dish to the old mast which is not designed for this extra weight and wind load? Do you have the software to analyze this adaptor on the old style mast to see what problems you encounter? The adaptor even with a monopole it is not as strong as the mast and foot and monopole properly designed for the new heavier antenna. It sounds like a bad idea and I would not buy one for any price. I am sorry if I offended anyone but I hate to see a design go backward.
Claus



Mike500 said:


> Starting in January 2006, as these dishes become more plentiful, I will start manufacturing small batches of adapter kits that will allow installers to use the current pole with the new dish and the new monopole.
> 
> I do not want to reveal the details, but the adapter WILL allow for readjusting the PLUMB of the existing mast or GROUND POLE.
> 
> Mine will be made of 4130 chrome moly steel. I know someone will eventually copy my design and make it overseas of cheap inferior steel.


----------



## Mike500 (May 10, 2002)

Claus said:


> Mr. Mike 500. In my profession there is software used to design and verify mechanical sturdiness of metal parts such as the mast and foot of the AT9 antenna. I am sure the new mast is not only larger in diameter but also thicker. The new foot is also reported to cover a larger area for greater resistance to torsion effects. I am sure DirecTV has used this software to design the mast and foot at high winds along with recommending a monopole with every install in the manual on line. My question is, why would you make a part to mount this new heavy dish to the old mast which is not designed for this extra weight and wind load? Do you have the software to analyze this adaptor on the old style mast to see what problems you encounter? The adaptor even with a monopole it is not as strong as the mast and foot and monopole properly designed for the new heavier antenna. It sounds like a bad idea and I would not buy one for any price. I am sorry if I offended anyone but I hate to see a design go backward.
> Claus


No need to worry!

Winegard has done the calculations, already.

Their 30 inch dish is made to sit on the standard 1.65 inch pole. It has been used for over 10 years with no adverse effects. From having been in the dbs business for nearly 10 years, I've worked with the original dbs masts and still have several examples of them. The original masts made by Channel Master had a metal thickness of .065 inches or 16 gauge. Starting at about 1998, the gauge was reduced to .049 inch or about 18 gauge.

The only reason for the monostrut is to support the lever arm created by the weight of the dish on the horizontal extension of the arm. The SuperDish system uses two struts to establish a tetrahedral structure, which is one of the strongest 
structures in nature.

Granted, the old mounting arm may no be as long as the new one, Winegard has shown that it will be fine.

Yes, I am a structual engineer. Yes, I have installed a lot of satellite dishes. Any adapter would be fine, as long as the original install was done right.


----------



## Bill Johnson (Apr 3, 2003)

Mike500 said:


> Any adapter would be fine, as long as the original install was done right.


Kudos to Mike500 for plans to manufacture an adapter kit! As I posted earlier in this thread related to such a possibility, I just checked my 1.6" OD galvanized steel post set in 3 feet of concrete. That baby probably is strong enough to almost be able to hold a BUD. So it would be ludicrous for me to have to sink a new hole all aver again.

And of course this brings up an important question. Even now and as we go into the future, how many current structures are going to be ripped out needlessly with often undesired bad results by D* installers doing a disservice to customers who don't have a clue???


----------



## Mike500 (May 10, 2002)

Custom making an adaptor from chrome moly 4130 aircraft steel might be a bit of an overkill, but I, in particular. want the best adapter available. I've thought of lesser quality steel, aluminum or stainless steel, but the adapter will need screws threaded in somewhat *thin* metal. Softer and less tenacious metals may work, but they are a risk for long term holding power and reliability. On that account, I want the adaptor to be the last component to fail in the system.

I have ordered the special screws that I will need to make this adapter. When I am assured that they are available, I will order the special steel tubing.

I project that a hand made adapter using the best materials will be in the $25 range, but I am sure that some manufacturer will have clones made of cheap steel for a lot less. Chrome moly 4130 is higher quality than the steel used in rifle barrels.

That's why I will keep the design secret for now.


----------



## kevin152 (Nov 21, 2005)

After several calls to Direct TV, they will upgrade the dish from the 3 LNB to the 5 LNB at no charge. Additionally, they will swap out the HD-Tivo to their new version at no charge. They claim that the new version won't be available till the first part of the year. They did state there would be a charge to swap out non-tivo HD boxes for the new version.

Kevin


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Those of you that have this system in Detroit, how do the HD channels from D* look compared to the HD channels you get OTA? And are there any other MPEG4 HD channels? Just curious. Thanks.


----------



## KenW (Nov 16, 2005)

kevin152 said:


> . . . They claim that the new version won't be available till the first part of the year. . . .


I don't think I'll be a pioneer with their new box. Let someone else find the bugs for them.

I do like the media center concept. I have three TiVo's and the program I want to watch is often on the wrong one.


----------



## meliketv (Sep 30, 2005)

I just upgraded to HD and had D* installed my H10 receivers. The installer used the existing pole mounted to the chimney. However, he did not use the same entry point which happened to be right below the dish on the side of the house. He took the cable from the new dish and ran it inside the gutters all the way down to the end of the house (boat load of cables). Next, he grounded it and entered the cables from above into the attic and back to the center of the house. Original install was not grounded. This was like taking the back door to get to the front of the house. I don't particularly like the idea of blocking my gutter holes. I really wished he moved the location of the dish to the end of the house without using my gutters. Is it common practice to use gutters for wiring?

BTW, I am getting a swap of my equipment to MPEG4. Can I tell them to move the location of the dish?


----------



## gregftlaud (Nov 20, 2005)

i hope that rumor about nfl sunday ticket/hd superfan only being broadcast in mpeg4 next year isnt true. i wanted to wait til the last minute to switchover to the new dish/receivers since i have the hr10 250 and love tivo and receive my locals ota just fine

i really dont see how they can only broadcast the superfan hd next year in mpeg4 though since every city wont be upgraded by then......

hmmm


----------



## carlsbad_bolt_fan (May 18, 2004)

gregftlaud said:


> i hope that rumor about nfl sunday ticket/hd superfan only being broadcast in mpeg4 next year isnt true. i wanted to wait til the last minute to switchover to the new dish/receivers since i have the hr10 250 and love tivo and receive my locals ota just fine
> 
> i really dont see how they can only broadcast the superfan hd next year in mpeg4 though since every city wont be upgraded by then......
> 
> hmmm


That rumor may be true. Especially if the networks plan to have every game in HD.


----------



## sb40 (Nov 29, 2005)

lghoffman said:


> I just called D*. They upgraded the dish and my Hughes HD box to the AT9 and the H20 for 0$


Who did you talk with? I'm in Detroit area and D* is not willing to give me a swap out for my HD STB which is less then a year old.

I called D* when I purchased it and they said that they did know if there would be any changes because at the time it was the top of the line HD STB.....so they just BS me i guess.

Please advise with any ideas, I don't want to buy another out of pocket.

Also what model did you get, I read that the LG model # H20-600 is the best OTA model out now because it has the 5th Generation ATSC Digital OTA Tuner. ?

:nono2:

lghoffman may I ask how did you find out about the offer and do you live Downtown ......D* said the offer is over and it ended.


----------



## gregftlaud (Nov 20, 2005)

how could they switch the nfl superfan pack over to mpeg4 only when every market wont be upgraded by next sept? the people in the markets that only get mpeg2 which i suspect will still be alot would not be able to purchase it/watch it. would be a bad move on dtv's part moneywise.


----------



## Coastsider (Nov 29, 2005)

meliketv said:


> I just upgraded to HD and had D* installed my H10 receivers. The installer used the existing pole mounted to the chimney. However, he did not use the same entry point which happened to be right below the dish on the side of the house. He took the cable from the new dish and ran it inside the gutters all the way down to the end of the house (boat load of cables). Next, he grounded it and entered the cables from above into the attic and back to the center of the house. Original install was not grounded. This was like taking the back door to get to the front of the house. I don't particularly like the idea of blocking my gutter holes. I really wished he moved the location of the dish to the end of the house without using my gutters. Is it common practice to use gutters for wiring?
> 
> BTW, I am getting a swap of my equipment to MPEG4. Can I tell them to move the location of the dish?


I have a similar situation with my dish and entry point at the opposite end of the house as the service ground, but running all of the cable to the proximity of the service ground and then back is unecessary and gives you a much longer run than is optimal. I ground the 5 drops I currently have about two feet off of the ground using standard cable grounding blocks, and then into the house through the wall with the required drip loops of course. I run a ground (#10 bare solid copper) from the dish mount to the cable grounding blocks then to a grounding stake pounded into the ground just below the blocks. I then run a #10 insulated solid copper ground wire from that dish/cable ground wire through the gutters, into and across the rafters of my garage to the service ground, thereby insuring that no potential exists between my dish/cable ground and the house ground to which all of my A/V equipment is connected. This, I believe, is the recommended method.

I am having the new 5 LNB dish/H20 upgrade installed on Saturday to replace my current Panasonic HD receiver and GainMaster dish. The GainMaster is mounted to a wood mounting pad I installed on my chiminey. It uses a 2" J mount which it appears is the same as the new dish requires so the new mounting pad should match the existing holes. It is however larger than the mount you currently have for your triple LNB dish so some additional drilling will be required. If you are going to ask the installer to reroute the cable to your original entry point you might want to get the #10 copper you will need in anticipation of his arrival just in case. Or, as you suggested, you can just ask him to move the dish providing that you still have a clear shot at the sats from the other end of the house.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

gregftlaud said:


> how could they switch the nfl superfan pack over to mpeg4 only when every market wont be upgraded by next sept? the people in the markets that only get mpeg2 which i suspect will still be alot would not be able to purchase it/watch it. would be a bad move on dtv's part moneywise.


Just because a market hasn't had their HD locals put up in MPEG4 there's no reason that D* couldn't tell NFL-ST folks that they need to do the upgrade in order to get Superfan for 2006. By then the initial rush to get the first batch of customers upgraded should be completed so they would have the time and hardware do to the Superfan folks.


----------



## greywolf (Jul 13, 2005)

Coastsider said:


> I run a ground (#10 bare solid copper) from the dish mount to the cable grounding blocks then to a grounding stake pounded into the ground just below the blocks. I then run a #10 insulated solid copper ground wire from that dish/cable ground wire through the gutters, into and across the rafters of my garage to the service ground, thereby insuring that no potential exists between my dish/cable ground and the house ground to which all of my A/V equipment is connected. This, I believe, is the recommended method.


The NEC requires that the bonding wire between a separate ground rod and the main building ground be 6ga copper or better. In the case of a nearby lightning strike, that will insure that the potential difference between the two points will be taken up almost entirely by the bonding wire rather than the A/V equipment.


----------



## Coastsider (Nov 29, 2005)

greywolf said:


> The NEC requires that the bonding wire between a separate ground rod and the main building ground be 6ga copper or better. In the case of a nearby lightning strike, that will insure that the potential difference between the two points will be taken up almost entirely by the bonding wire rather than the A/V equipment.


Thanks. What's the diameter of #6 copper anyway? We don't have much in the way of lightning storms in my area but at some point I'll want to get my installation up to code. Am I going to need a tube bender?


----------



## pgfitzgerald (Nov 29, 2005)

It looks like it's this:

solidsignal.com/prod_display.asp?PROD=WB68



greywolf said:


> avsforum.com/avs-vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=44310 is a picture of the new multiswitch.


----------



## pgfitzgerald (Nov 29, 2005)

I've got a Leviton Structured Media Panel that's about 25-30ft from my dish. All the receivers will be fed from that panel. Will there be a problem putting the 6x8 Multi-Switch that far from the dish itself? How far away would be too far?

Thanks,

Paul


----------



## greywolf (Jul 13, 2005)

Re: the last two posts.

Copper wire is soft enough not to be a problem. The two pictures are of the preproduction unit and the production unit.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

pgfitzgerald said:


> I've got a Leviton Structured Media Panel that's about 25-30ft from my dish. All the receivers will be fed from that panel. Will there be a problem putting the 6x8 Multi-Switch that far from the dish itself? How far away would be too far?l


Hey, Paul,

You're lucky--my telco/cable/network wall is about 75 cable feet from the dish.  And I'm also will be feeding from that location. If you have good RG6 cable, good connectors and good connector installation techniques, you shouldn't have any problem at all.

I've read that 200-300' runs should be ok with solid copper core RG6.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## aprest (Oct 5, 2005)

Mike500 said:


> Starting in January 2006, as these dishes become more plentiful, I will start manufacturing small batches of adapter kits that will allow installers to use the current pole with the new dish and the new monopole.
> 
> I do not want to reveal the details, but the adapter WILL allow for readjusting the PLUMB of the existing mast or GROUND POLE.
> 
> Mine will be made of 4130 chrome moly steel. I know someone will eventually copy my design and make it overseas of cheap inferior steel.


Do you know if the AT9 dish will mount to a ChannelMaster Gain Master 3 LNB pole? That pole is about 2 inches in diameter.


----------



## meliketv (Sep 30, 2005)

Coastsider,

Thanks for the information. I am actually lucky that I have a clear shot on the whole backside of the house with no trees in the way. I am going to have the cables removed from the gutter. and the dish moved to the end of the house. I don't like the idea of getting a hard rain with cables sitting in water and having the drain holes being covered.


----------



## Coastsider (Nov 29, 2005)

aprest said:


> Do you know if the AT9 dish will mount to a ChannelMaster Gain Master 3 LNB pole? That pole is about 2 inches in diameter.


I have a self-installed GainMaster and judging from the photos at the top of this thread the mounting pole and pad appear to be the same with the addition of the small outrigger. Channelmaster, the manufacturers of the GainMaster, does produce a lot of dishes for the industry and may in fact be the source of these new ones, so it would make sense that they would use existing parts when possible. All speculation on my part of course but I am counting on the mounting centers on the new pad lining up with my existing ones.

I've really gotten spoiled with my rain fade resistant GainMaster and hope the new dish has similar characteristics.


----------



## NYSat (Nov 18, 2005)

I just called D* and spoke to a rep. They really could not even buy a clue.

I asked the girl if there was any indication as to when exactly NY, NY would be upgraded to the 5LNB dish. Her response was that NY is not expected any time in the near future. She told me there was a list of 5 cities that will be expecting the upgrade and New York, NY was not one of them. With that I just gave up and hung up the phone. I figured I would be able to get nowhere fast with this one. :nono2: :new_cussi


----------



## NYSat (Nov 18, 2005)

Does anyone here have confirming information when NY will start the conversion process to the new 5 LNB dish upgrade?


----------



## LockMD (Nov 16, 2005)

NYSat said:


> I just called D* and spoke to a rep. They really could not even buy a clue.
> 
> I asked the girl if there was any indication as to when exactly NY, NY would be upgraded to the 5LNB dish. Her response was that NY is not expected any time in the near future. She told me there was a list of 5 cities that will be expecting the upgrade and New York, NY was not one of them. With that I just gave up and hung up the phone. I figured I would be able to get nowhere fast with this one. :nono2: :new_cussi


Sorry cant answer as to when, but I will say if you do find out you are getting them BE PERSISTENT. They've been telling me San Francisco has not launced yet for a week or so. By following this board I found out it was and just kept calling until I finally got someone that had a clue (most thought I was speaking greek when I mentioned MPEG-4). Turns out it launched around 11-22 here and the whole time I kept getting "not yet"; "not sure when"; etc...


----------



## NYSat (Nov 18, 2005)

OK. Finally I spoke with some people at D* that made sense. It took me to ask for the Istallation department to find this out mind you.

In speaking to one of the Installation reps, she told me that there is no set date in their system when NY or LA will be receiving the new MPEG-4 upgrade (which most of you know). The one piece of comforting information that I did receive from this rep is that, since LA and NY currently receive locals (CBS, NBC, FOX, ABC) via Directv HD receivers and not through OTA they will probably be the last of the major cities to receive te upgrade, though it should be by January 2006. Also she mentioned that LA and NY will not be receiving HD locals via the new 5LNB dish till December 28th, when they turn that on.

I am finally making progress, though not exactly what I wanted to hear I feel I am getting a better answer than the last time I spoke to a rep.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

So how are the local HD channels look coming off the satellite? Is there a list of what cities will be broadcasting when? Thanks.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

theratpatrol said:


> So how are the local HD channels look coming off the satellite?


I've been looking for that also. Wondering how an OTA signal compares to an MPEG-4 signal of the same station. I'm guessing there will be some loss but who knows. Also, does anyone know the bitrate the local HDs are assigned?


----------



## sb40 (Nov 29, 2005)

theratpatrol said:


> So how are the local HD channels look coming off the satellite? Is there a list of what cities will be broadcasting when? Thanks.


The HD off the MP4 5 lnb look great, and as an added feature I picked up *more* OTA with the H-20 600 STB then with the TS 360.

SO for now its all good.(need more HD channels)


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

sb40 said:


> The HD off the MP4 5 lnb look great, and as an added feature I picked up *more* OTA with the H-20 600 STB then with the TS 360.
> 
> SO for now its all good.(need more HD channels)


Cool. Thanks for the info.


----------



## a/vslave (Dec 9, 2005)

As a technician one problem with a 5lnb dish is finding a clear line of sight for 5 satellites from one location. Tree blockage gallore!


----------



## Milk_tec (Dec 5, 2005)

Im waiting on my Mpeg4 upgrade today from D*. Im also here in detroit, and will update when complete. Hope its done by the time the lions come on so i can watch the 2nd worst sports franchise melt down even more. Atlanta hawks are #1..:lol:


----------



## NYSat (Nov 18, 2005)

SB40, Where are you that you are picking up more OTA? I currently (until the upgrade) have the 360 as well.

Milk_tec, NICE PIC. lol Are those natural? lol


----------



## Milk_tec (Dec 5, 2005)

NYSat said:


> SB40, Where are you that you are picking up more OTA? I currently (until the upgrade) have the 360 as well.
> 
> Milk_tec, NICE PIC. lol Are those natural? lol


Dont know and dont care. i got a ton of pics from the FSU cowgirls...:sure:


----------



## sb40 (Nov 29, 2005)

NYSat said:


> SB40, Where are you that you are picking up more OTA? I currently (until the upgrade) have the 360 as well.
> 
> Milk_tec, NICE PIC. lol Are those natural? lol


Detroit , I ORg. received 7 channels (sometimes:nono: ) OTA now they are a LOCK,
and I picked up 5 more from Toledo. With this receiver use the sec DMA Zip Code and see what you get. I going to play around with more zips and get greedy. Wish me luck 

P.S. Nice _receivers _ Milk_tec.


----------



## hb10X35 (Dec 21, 2005)

Setting up a H20 and 5LNB install soon with Dtv contractor in the Atlanta mkt. Moving from single LNB to the 5. One RG6 cable downlead to DTV receiver now. Will any additional RG6's be needed if only using 1 receiver?

Looks like dish is about 36lbs, any feed back on a ground mount from a pole? anyone know the diameter of a support pole?


----------



## sb40 (Nov 29, 2005)

hb10X35 said:


> Setting up a H20 and 5LNB install soon with Dtv contractor in the Atlanta mkt. Moving from single LNB to the 5. One RG6 cable downlead to DTV receiver now. Will any additional RG6's be needed if only using 1 receiver?
> 
> Looks like dish is about 36lbs, any feed back on a ground mount from a pole? anyone know the diameter of a support pole?


I used 4x4 post and you will need 1 line in I think .


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

hb10X35 said:


> Setting up a H20 and 5LNB install soon with Dtv contractor in the Atlanta mkt. Moving from single LNB to the 5. One RG6 cable downlead to DTV receiver now. Will any additional RG6's be needed if only using 1 receiver?
> 
> Looks like dish is about 36lbs, any feed back on a ground mount from a pole? anyone know the diameter of a support pole?


Welcome to the forums! :welcome_s

The pole diameter is 2in OD., but I've read the slightly larger pipes work just fine.

One RG6 per tuner, so one RG6 for a regular receiver works great. Now, if you wanted to try OTA reception as well or eventually add a DVR, you'd need more RG6. (One for OTA and one more for a two tuner DVR.)

Merry Christmas,
Tom


----------



## Cmasker (Aug 9, 2005)

Channel 583 has a 1/2 hour informative installer set up for the new dish and receiver



tibber said:


> Welcome to the forums! :welcome_s
> 
> The pole diameter is 2in OD., but I've read the slightly larger pipes work just fine.
> 
> ...


----------



## 430970 (Nov 21, 2005)

Can the AT9 (5-LNB dish) be mounted to a chimney? I have my current dish (the one that sees three satellites with the "Sat C" kit) mounted to a small ventilation chimney using the chimney mount kit. I did this to avoid putting holes in the roof. I also have all my RG-6 runs coming up right next to the chimney (these runs go straight into a machine room in the basement, where the multi-switch is). Assuming I can still clear the trees, I'd like to use the same mounting location and not run any wires elsewhere.

Also, I haven't used a DirecTV installer in years, so I'm nervous about what they'll try and do. If I tell them - "use the chimney mount, use the existing RG6 and just replace my multiswitch" - will they do it?


----------



## KingLoop (Mar 3, 2005)

The specs sheet shows a chimney mount on a brick chimney. How big is your chimney?


----------



## 430970 (Nov 21, 2005)

KingLoop said:


> The specs sheet shows a chimney mount on a brick chimney. How big is your chimney?


That's personal 

No, seriously, big enough to mount a Phase III dish using the mounting straps and a CM 4221 OTA antenna (facing the other direction). It's probably around 2-3' on each side and extends above the roof 3-4'. It was re-pointed just a couple of years ago and inspected, so I'm sure it's reasonably strong. It's just a vent chimney (for the air/gases escaping the furnace and water heater), not a fireplace chimney.

I looked at the spec sheets and conceivably they could use the installers could re-use the existing mounting straps by just removing the current dish. Anyone have more specific info?

That would be ideal. IIRC I can't diplex OTA with the new AT9 dish/multiswitch, which means I'll likely be removing my OTA antenna, as it would be cost prohibitive to get another cable to my TV watching locations.


----------



## KingLoop (Mar 3, 2005)

Well, the new dish is a lot bigger and usually you use 1 or 2 monopoles to stabilize it. With the chimney mount there are no monopoles so I would think that high winds would affect your signal. The standard mast is 1 5/8 in. in diameter, in I think, the new mast is 2 in. in diameter.

But a chimney mount is possible.


----------



## Coastsider (Nov 29, 2005)

KingLoop said:


> Well, the new dish is a lot bigger and usually you use 1 or 2 monopoles to stabilize it. With the chimney mount there are no monopoles so I would think that high winds would affect your signal. The standard mast is 1 5/8 in. in diameter, in I think, the new mast is 2 in. in diameter.
> 
> But a chimney mount is possible.


My AT9 is chiminey mounted. The installer used my existing GainMaster J mount which I put up about a year ago when I had a new roof installed and didn't want to drill any holes in it. It is bolted to a piece of 2" x 8" x 14" redwood that I initially attached to the chiminey with plastic coated wire using a homemade system of eye bolts and turnbuckles to avoid drilling into the brick. The idea was also to make it less visible than metal straps as the wire runs around the chiminey along the grout lines. Eventually I added four of those expansion bolts that go through the wood into the brick for extra stability. When the AT9 was installed, two monopoles were added at a 45 degree angle from the J mount just below the dish to the chiminey just above the redwood pad. Not altogether ethstetically pleasing visually but certainly rock solid.


----------



## DS0816 (Mar 29, 2002)

lghoffman said:


> Yes, I am getting the FOX, ABC, NBC & CBS local channels in HD.


Are you happy with what you're seeing?

Reason I am asking: I am having upgrade done next week.

I am getting five TVs with DirecTV service. One will be HDTV. The rest will be standard.

One thing I'm considering: Order DVR service.

Would it be worth it?

I'm thinking _yes_, but want to know from others.


----------



## DS0816 (Mar 29, 2002)

sb40 said:


> Detroit , I ORg. received 7 channels (sometimes:nono: ) OTA now they are a LOCK,
> and I picked up 5 more from Toledo. With this receiver use the sec DMA Zip Code and see what you get. I going to play around with more zips and get greedy. Wish me luck
> 
> P.S. Nice _receivers _ Milk_tec.


Are you saying you're in the Detroit market but am receiving Toledo locals as well? From DirecTV? If _yes_, how do I do this? (I am in the Detroit DMA.)


----------



## Proc (Jan 19, 2006)

DS0816 said:


> Are you saying you're in the Detroit market but am receiving Toledo locals as well? From DirecTV? If _yes_, how do I do this? (I am in the Detroit DMA.)


You get the Detroit locals in HD with the AT9 dish. Then, scan the OTA channels using the Toledo zip code and pull them in with an antenna.


----------



## DS0816 (Mar 29, 2002)

Proc said:


> You get the Detroit locals in HD with the AT9 dish. Then, scan the OTA channels using the Toledo zip code and pull them in with an antenna.


Indoor antenna, okay? I have none outside because my dad took it down after we got cable in August 1980, figuring there's no need. By the way, I'm 40 miles away from the Michigan-Ohio border. Thanks, *Proc*!


----------



## theandies (Feb 8, 2006)

I just had the MPEG4 dish installed Wednesday with the H20-600 HD receiver. I thought the dish looked fine but my wife thinks it's ugly until she watched Survivor in HD, now she likes the dish . My dish is on my roof as well and near the peak so it is about 40 feet in the air. It looks a lot smaller up there than it did on the ground. The LNB setup - the large casing has 3 LNB's in it and then the other 2 are on the small mast that comes off the main mast.

I give D* a B on the installation but I give the installer an A+
When he arrived at the house (I took the day off and had already rescheduled once) he had all the right equipment but the work order was incorrect. The installation company thought I had ordered the HD with OTA locals but I ordered the HD package with locals off the dish. I did order this on D*'s website so beware. Anyway, He called his office and they said that he could NOT put the dish up because the work order said I wanted the other service. His office said I could call D* directly and get it fixed. I call them and they were going to close the work order and open anther one, then the CSR said that it would be a few days to reschedule the installation. I was HOT .........I had the installer sitting in my kitchen drinking coffee and with all the right equipment and they would not let him install it.:nono2:  I asked to talk to his supervisor. After being on hold for 10 minutes the super came on all apologetic stating that we can take care of it that day. She closed the work order and opened the new one. She let the installer start his work. While talking to her it was determined that the 5 LNB dish is a $99 upgrade. Since I've been a D* customer for 10 years and all the mix-up she waived the $99.
Love the service so far.


----------



## Claus (Nov 20, 2005)

5-LNB dish only sees about 2 degree wider than 3-LNB dish. Is 2 extra degree such a problem?
Claus


a/vslave said:


> As a technician one problem with a 5lnb dish is finding a clear line of sight for 5 satellites from one location. Tree blockage gallore!


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

theandies said:


> I just had the MPEG4 dish installed Wednesday with the H20-600 HD receiver. I thought the dish looked fine but my wife thinks it's ugly until she watched Survivor in HD, now she likes the dish .


theandies,

Just curious (and somewhat jealous?). I get my HD network programs OTA through my local affiliates. Most of their prime time content is broadcast in, and I receive in, HD. I always thought "Survivor" and "Amazing Race" would be great in HD, but I don't receive them in HD (nor does the guide data show that they are HDTV). I thought they were only broadcast in SD.

Do you really get Survivor in HD? And where do you get it from? The MPEG4 locals via D* or OTA or what? Now I'm wondering, "Oh great, they are in HD, but I just can't get 'em that way?"


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

theandies said:


> my wife thinks it's ugly until she watched Survivor in HD, now she likes the dish





JLucPicard said:


> theandies,
> 
> Just curious (and somewhat jealous?). I get my HD network programs OTA through my local affiliates. Most of their prime time content is broadcast in, and I receive in, HD. I always thought "Survivor" and "Amazing Race" would be great in HD, but I don't receive them in HD (nor does the guide data show that they are HDTV). I thought they were only broadcast in SD.
> 
> Do you really get Survivor in HD? And where do you get it from? The MPEG4 locals via D* or OTA or what? Now I'm wondering, "Oh great, they are in HD, but I just can't get 'em that way?"


Survivor is not broadcasted in HD. Not sure about Amazing Race.


----------



## theandies (Feb 8, 2006)

Titantv said it was HD last Thursday and it sure looked good. It was 720p (that was the resolution that the H20 tuned to). This week titantv says it's NOT HD.........


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

theandies said:


> Titantv said it was HD last Thursday and it sure looked good. It was 720p (that was the resolution that the H20 tuned to). This week titantv says it's NOT HD.........


Nope, its not in HD, sorry. I wish it was though, I don't see why its can't be. I guess the HD cameras are too heavy for them to carry around on the island. My one friend still says its all done on a hollywood set.


----------



## HarryD (Mar 24, 2002)

Dude ... that is one big friggin dish. Are they (DirecTV) planning to downsize this thing...??


----------



## wiredtdm (Apr 2, 2006)

would just like to say that your installer should have put another monopole on side of dish also.


----------



## tager (Apr 12, 2006)

lghoffman said:


> This morning my MPEG4 upgrade was completed. Everything is now working well.
> There were some issues...
> First, the installer knew how to install the dish and did a fine job, he had no clue about the new channels or the new satellites. Thank goodness for DBSTalk so at least we can be informed.
> Second, the audio sync problem occurred as discussed in other threads. This was resolved by a long software update process that the H20 did on its own, once it realized that there was a software update.
> ...


great pics but the insllaer forgot to put on the 3rd arm for more support remeber the dish is 30 pounds


----------



## lghoffman (Apr 2, 2003)

tager said:


> great pics but the insllaer forgot to put on the 3rd arm for more support remeber the dish is 30 pounds


Haven't had any problems. Seems pretty sturdy to me. I checked the manual and it is installed as it states.


----------



## Larry G (Apr 13, 2006)

Mine was installed on Mar 20 06 and it has 2 monopoles. Maybe the recommendations have changed since Nov.


----------



## Soulweeper (Jan 10, 2005)

lghoffman said:


> Haven't had any problems. Seems pretty sturdy to me. I checked the manual and it is installed as it states.


Yeah, it seems that with the monopole being directly behind the largest surface of the dish that could catch wind, it would be pretty strong the way you have it. The installer only put one on mine, and it went off to the side, at a complete 90 degree angle to the face of the dish. It felt strong, and was fine with west or east winds, which we usually get where I live, but with a north or south wind(which we sometimes get), it really made the dish move quite a bit, but never affected the picture. I went up and put a second monopole on the other direction, and it took all the slop right out of it.


----------



## Rob Grim (Jan 7, 2004)

Okay, I'm having my new 5 LNB Dish and H20 receiver installed on May 5, 2006. Is there anything out there I need to know before the installer gets to my house. My current 3 LNB dist is installed on the *SIDE of my house now. After reading some of the replies on this forum it seems this may be an issue with the new dish. Can anyone help me here. Also, will the installers need to install a multi switch, I only be using the dish for 2 televisions?*


----------



## Proc (Jan 19, 2006)

Rob Grim said:


> Okay, I'm having my new 5 LNB Dish and H20 receiver installed on May 5, 2006. Is there anything out there I need to know before the installer gets to my house. My current 3 LNB dist is installed on the *SIDE of my house now. After reading some of the replies on this forum it seems this may be an issue with the new dish. Can anyone help me here. Also, will the installers need to install a multi switch, I only be using the dish for 2 televisions?*


*

I just put up an AT9 on my garage. Replaced the Triple LNB.

The AT9 uses a different foot/mounting plate than the Triple LNB, so the tech will install a new mount.

Make sure the tech uses the monopoles to support it. I have two on mine.

As long as there is something solid to put the bolts into, I don't know why you can't have it mounted on the side of your house. Remember, its a heavy dish, but if its installed correctly and with the monopoles for support, it should work fine.

Don't be surprised that once you get the new dish/receiver that your signal strengths on the H20 receiver look low. Most report low 70s on most sats.

If you only have 2 TV's you shouldn't need a multiswitch. He should be able to use the existing coax run most likely.*


----------



## Rob Grim (Jan 7, 2004)

Cool, thanks for the info Proc. As far as having something solid to mount the base too, the current base is lagged into the existing 2x12 band board for the second story which of course is very solid. The only thing that concerns me is the monopoles, my house is roughly 4 years old so instead of plywood for the exterior, the builder used blueboard, which as we all know, isn't very solid. If by chance the installer recommends putting it on the roof, is this something I should take into consideration or should I avoid this as much as possible to prevent leaks and such.


----------



## Proc (Jan 19, 2006)

Rob Grim said:


> Cool, thanks for the info Proc. As far as having something solid to mount the base too, the current base is lagged into the existing 2x12 band board for the second story which of course is very solid. The only thing that concerns me is the monopoles, my house is roughly 4 years old so instead of plywood for the exterior, the builder used blueboard, which as we all know, isn't very solid. If by chance the installer recommends putting it on the roof, is this something I should take into consideration or should I avoid this as much as possible to prevent leaks and such.


I've had the dish on my house roof and garage (had to move it back to the garage due to line of sight/tree issues). I've had no leaks from the roof.

Here are what the monopole look like: http://www.fsiwebs.com/shopcart3/SC_ProdView.asp?Code=Monopole+Lg/Sm+set&CategoryID=13


----------



## Soulweeper (Jan 10, 2005)

Rob Grim said:


> Cool, thanks for the info Proc. As far as having something solid to mount the base too, the current base is lagged into the existing 2x12 band board for the second story which of course is very solid. The only thing that concerns me is the monopoles, my house is roughly 4 years old so instead of plywood for the exterior, the builder used blueboard, which as we all know, isn't very solid. If by chance the installer recommends putting it on the roof, is this something I should take into consideration or should I avoid this as much as possible to prevent leaks and such.


There has to be some sort of framing behind the blueboard, so(if he's fairly sharp, and you remind him) he should hopefully be able to catch some framing for the monopoles. Depends on how much he would need to extend the monopoles to reach solid wood. I'm pretty sure they won't mount a dish over your living quarters, but they will over an eave, if they go on the roof. When they did mine, they caught my fascia, and a 2x4 in the eave with lags for the mounting plate, and used one monopole. I put the second one up, and it's very solid. I'd tell them to use 2 no matter what.


----------



## Mac11700 (May 15, 2006)

> Most report low 70s on most sats.


All of my signals are right at maxed out here in St.Louis..I had the H20 and the 5LNB dish installed last March..and it is super...my old 3 LNB D*system caused rain fades everytime it rained..even if it just sprinkled...with this set up pointed at a different sat? none...even in the hardest downpours and snow storms...We got 6" of snow the day the installer came to my house..I went up on the roof to help him..I had to keep sweeping it off..He spent about 4 hours at my place to make everything perfect..and I made sure he had a clean & dry area to do all of his set up with plenty of hot coffee too.I know I didn't have to..but when he was done..my system never has run at such a high signal strenght on everything..so it was worth the extra effort..

Mac


----------



## twidget2000 (Sep 20, 2006)

ZIP Code 32227 I have a 3 LNB and monday they are coming to pu tin the 5 LNB... I need to put in anw pole and want it ready before they arrive... i am in the navy and have to get the location approved prior to install of dish... and want general Az and El for my zip...


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

twidget2000 said:


> ZIP Code 32227 I have a 3 LNB and monday they are coming to pu tin the 5 LNB... I need to put in anw pole and want it ready before they arrive... i am in the navy and have to get the location approved prior to install of dish... and want general Az and El for my zip...


Your new 5-LNB AT9 dish requires a larger diameter pole (2") than your current 3-LNB dish. It's "view" of the sky is essentially the same, so if your 3-LNB dish works at that location your new 5-LNB dish will work, too. Your current dish is "looking" at 3 satellites (101, 110 and 119-deg W), while the new dish "looks" at 5 satellites (99, 101, 103, 110 and 119-deg W).


----------



## twidget2000 (Sep 20, 2006)

Thanks for the info... moving this post to another area...


----------

